# Spoonful of ginger



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I've read the reviews for this one and they are good, but I wanted to know if any of you had this book. Do the recipes work? Is it worth buying? The chances of my local library having this are slim, but I'll look into it. TIA.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I have the book and the recipes work for me.

For a free trial, look here


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks Kimmie, I'll try out a couple of those recipes before buying the book.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You're welcome, Svadhisthana.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I picked up a copy of "spponful..." from the library this week. I'm going to try out a couple recipes today.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Don't forget to report back. We want to know _everything!!!_


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Of course! I wouldn't dream of not sharing the results with you all.


----------

